# Excel Nacht- und Feiertagszuschlag rechnen



## santange (5. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Sollte eine Stundenabrechnung auf Excel Basis erstellen.
Funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Wo es happert ist es bei Nacht- und Feiertagszuschlag berechnen

z.B. 08:00 bis 17:00 kein Problem
aber
02:00 bis 12:00 (02:00 bis 06:30 ist Nachtzuschlag)
kommt noch besser
05:00 bis 21:00 (05:00 bis 06:30 und 20:00 bis 21:00 ist Nachtzuschlag)

Hat mir jemand einen Tip?

Danke


----------



## Leola13 (6. April 2005)

Hai,



			
				santange hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat mir jemand einen Tip?
> 
> Danke



ja, hab ich.

Auf A1 steht 06:30, auf B1 steht 20:00 Uhr. Auf A3, A4, A5 stehen deine Anfangswerte (08:00, 02:00, 05:00) auf B3, B4, B5 stehen deine Endwerte (17:00; 12:00, 21:00)

Schreib mal auf C3  folgendes  =+WENN(A3<A1;(A1-A3);0) und entsprechend für C4 und C5.
Dann schreib auf D3  =+WENN(B3>B1;(B3-B1);0) und wieder entsprechend für D4 und D5.

Dann erhältst du in C die Stunden vor 06:30 und in D die Stunden nach 20:00.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## santange (7. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort Leola13,

Die Formel sieht ganz gut aus ein einziges Problem noch.

Wenn die Arbeitszeit z.B. von 01:00 bis 03:00 ist, geht die Formel nicht, denn die VOR 6:30 Zeit wird falsch berechnet.


----------



## Leola13 (7. April 2005)

Hai,

A6 = 01:00   B6 = 03:00  dann in C6 folgende Formel :

=+WENN(A6<A$1;WENN(B6<A$1;(B6-A6);(A$1-A6));0)

die anderen Formeln entsprechend anpassen.

^Ciao Stefan


----------

